# .htaccess Datei erstellen



## chpa (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Forum für Suchmaschinen freundlicher gestalten. Deswegen brauche ich das mod_rewrite Modul des Servers.

Nun hab ich bei meinem Hoster angefragt, ob es möglich sei das zu benutzen. Alles kein Problem. Er sagte mir, dass ich einfach die htaccess Datei erstellen solle und per FTP hochladen soll.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings noch ein paar offene Fragen:

Wie genau muss die Datei heißen?
Muss die Datei ins Root-Verzeichnis des Servers oder der Domain?
Muss in der Datei etwas besonderes stehen?

Danke !


----------



## Flex (5. Oktober 2006)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_rewrite.html
Mod Rewrite Dokumentation

Die Datei muss: .htaccess
heißen.

Je nachdem wie deine Regeln aussehen, muss die Datei im Root oder im Directory stehen...


----------



## Gumbo (6. Oktober 2006)

Die Konfigurationsdatei auf Verzeichnisebene muss in den meisten Fällen „.htaccess“ heißen. Das kann aber auch von System zu System anders sein, da der Name in der „httpd.conf“-Konfigurationsdatei geändert werden kann.

Am besten sollte nur eine „.htaccess“-Datei im Wurzelverzeichnis abgelegt werden. In den einzelnen Unterverzeichnissen sind sie zwar auch möglich, es besteht jedoch die Möglichkeit, dass diese dann nicht verarbeitet werden, da die Unterverzeichnisse aus Performance-Gründen nicht nach solchen Dateien durchsucht werden.

Neben der bereits erwähnten Dokumentation zum „mod_rewrite“-Modul könnte auch die allgemeine Erläuterung der „.htaccess“-Dateien, die detailliertere Dokumentation zu „mod_rewrite“ sowie der URL Rewriting Guide interessant sein.


----------

